# 2 story ceiling question



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi we are planning a room edition it is a combination theater game room. It is a 2 story design with a loft. Here is the problem the screen is on the wall that is open to the 2nd story. So, it has a 16ft wall then halfway the loft starts. How bad is that gong to effect the sound? I'm new at this so please bear with me.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Mike

What's going on in the loft? What does the rest of the room look like? The loft is just another open space but it's out of the way of potential treatments so that's a good thing. The bad thing is that it'll have it's own resonances and later echoes/reflections that may need to be dealt with depending on what's going on up there. Can you post a couple pics maybe?

Bryan


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

The loft area is more games. Mainly a Poker area. I don't care what it sounds like there because it will just be ambient noise. My main concern is the theater area. Will it sound bad having such an open space to start the sound. The listenin area will be under the loft(8 ft ceiling) Is there the option to treat the 16 ft ceiling to help. Sorry if I miss a letter my keyboard needs to be cleaned
Mike


----------

